
The unreasonable ineffectiveness of considering things harmful - ingve
https://www.sicpers.info/2020/02/the-unreasonable-ineffectiveness-of-considering-things-harmful/
======
downerending
> There are many difficulties with this statement, including the presumed
> gender of the programmer.

Oh my.

